

Stupid.css makes everything look stupid - adamkochanowicz
https://github.com/ajkochanowicz/Stupid.css

======
hjr265
If only there was a Google Chrome extension for this..

~~~
adamkochanowicz
Seriously. Grease/Tampermonkey perhaps?

